#ubuntu-design 2011-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<sladen> morning people
<mainerror> Hello there.
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<oreneeshy> sladen: hi
<sladen> oreneeshy: morning.  How do I type פּ instead of פ ?
<oreneeshy> dono
<oreneeshy> sladen: are you coming to Milbank this week?
<sladen> oreneeshy: likely Thursday.  When is the next code delivery?
<oreneeshy> every Monday Thursday and then Capetown on Friday
<oreneeshy> we could do with one update a week - both capetwon and goodhope
<oreneeshy> in one go
<sladen> oreneeshy: Thursday sounds okay this week.  I can do another update on 27 December as I'll be in London for a few hours that morning between connections if you leave it out too
<oreneeshy> :)
<oreneeshy> 27 is xms mate
<oreneeshy> no builds landing then i hope
<oreneeshy> but to tomorrow is great
<oreneeshy> thanks
<dholbach> sladen, heya - could the walled-garden ppa be updated for precise?
<sladen> dholbach: yes, I've got some fresh files to go in the walled-garden.
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-17
<alo21> hi ALL
<alo21> sorry for the caps lock
<alo21> I have an icon which fit perfectly in the launcher, but it is too much big in the dash, and the size is 64x64. Why?
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-21
<mpt> Hm, does anyone know the right package for reporting default theme bugs now?
<mpt> Is "ubuntu-themes" the successor to "ubuntu-mono"?
<xnox> mpt: icons, wallpaper or Gtk widgets theme?
<mpt> xnox, widgets, Ambiance/Radiance
<xnox> mpt: light-themes or something like that. 1sec.
<xnox> mpt: yes, light-themes package.
<mpt> xnox, do you know what <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes> is about then? :-)
<mpt> It has a Raring version whereas light-themes and ubuntu-mono do not
<xnox> mpt: i am so out-of-date. So it looks like 10 days ago they moved individual packages into one big package that gets auto-uploaded into distribution.
<xnox> mpt: i would report bugs against http://pad.lv/p/light-themes as that is upstream.
<xnox> mpt: do inline mac-os-x buttons with wrong rounding on the sides bugging you as well? =)
<mpt> "This project is now included into the ubuntu-themes project. Please refer to this one." Ambiguous grammar FTW
<mpt> xnox, touching each other? Yes. Buttons that touch each other should have square corners.
<xnox> mpt: yeah, but the bugs are not moved yet. I guess I can find some scripts to mass migrate bugs =))))
<mpt> (e.g. the Back+Forward buttons in Ubuntu Software Center)
<mpt> xnox, yeah, that's what I was wondering about ... Bugs being ignored merely because they're filed in the previously-correct place :-)
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/116814679/018.png
<mpt> ergh
<xnox> that? bug 1053986
<ubot5> bug 1053986 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "GtkMenuToolButton looks odd with inline toolbar style" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053986
<mpt> What is that I don't even.
<mpt> Which of those buttons does the menu belong to?
<xnox> the rounded bit in the middle should be | and the whole group squashed together.
<xnox> mpt: excactly =) with this bug it's impossible to tell.
<xnox> mpt: It should be (MenuToolButton v | ToggleToolButton)
<xnox> where 'v' is down arrow.
<mpt> So it's button, menu, button?
<mpt> Or just badly-drawn menu, button?
<xnox> mpt: it's two buttons. Clicking the left one drops a menu down. (You drew that..... in one of ubiquity wireframes)
<mpt> ok, "clicking the left one drops a menu" is what I meant by "menu" :-)
<mpt> xnox, ah, the Add button for a volume or partition or something?
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> I did it, then looked at the result, checked the code and realised it's not me but theme bug. Reported to gnome, they fixed it in their default theme, but the fix was not applied against "ubuntu-themes"
<xnox> there are also other subtle bugs like: (button|button|
<xnox> intead of (button|button)
<mpt> I see [ + | – | ❇ v] in the advanced partitioner
<mpt> Ah, [ Add To  v| Remove ] in the LVM dialog
#ubuntu-design 2013-12-21
<PebkacJones> hello :)
<PebkacJones> anybody awake?
#ubuntu-design 2013-12-22
<ice9> does ubuntu plan to continue using GTK or will move to Qt at sometime?
#ubuntu-design 2015-12-14
<mcinitreevan> JohnLea_: I'm working on http://pad.lv/1050195 and was directed to you in terms of where on the overlay to put the shortcuts, mind helping me out?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1050195 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "keyboard shortcut for taking a screenshot is missing from help overlay." [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-design 2015-12-15
<JohnLea_> mcinitreevan; hyia, there isn't a category it easily fits in however putting this option under "HUD & menu bar" is probably the best fit
<mcinitreevan> JohnLea_: thanks, i appreciate the help :)
<Guest6463> sb here from the design team?
#ubuntu-design 2015-12-16
<sakrecoer_> hi! i'm reaching out from ubuntu studio. we are trying to find the guidelines / graphic charts of what we need to comply with for wallpapers and logos, can someone please advise me?
#ubuntu-design 2016-12-19
<KristijanZic> Ok, so I outlined the general idea in this documend, you are welcome to edit it. Please, tell me what you think about this idea: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BKGQFQuWQn7rG74Zi3APt2wNtu0mC11J2Iadxa48sHE/edit?usp=sharing
#ubuntu-design 2016-12-22
<mmalakchi> Hi I would like to ask is there any Ubuntu UI Guideline for Desktop and mobile operating systems?
<mmalakchi> May be you can say what is preferred way of communication with Design teams
